# Tomme rind and aging time?



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I brine soaked my Tomme according to directions, and once it dried, it's rind is HARD and apparently thick...is this right? It's aging in my little fridge now, but somehow I doubt it's going to get mold growth like some I've seen.

How long do I age it for?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Amanda, it is nearly impossible to get a very good rind on a Tomme in a fridge. It just does not have the humidity and temperature and air flow constancy of a cave or large aging area. If you inoculated the rind, it should be tolerable, but generally, natural rind tommes don't work so well on a small scale.

What yeasts/molds/bacteria did you use to inoculate it?

For home use on a small scale, it's usually easier to wax or vacuum pack.


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

I brined it, dried it and it's got it's own little container in the fridge..I didn't innoculate it with mold powders. Is it a lost cause then? Wish I had a cave!

If I had known, I would have waxed it. If you wax, do you brine it first, and how long does it age for after that?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

If you don't inoculate, it tends to grow all sorts of unwanted mold that will cause off-flavors. Or you can try to age and take care of molds by wiping with vinegar and salt.

If you wax, you need to brine first, take it out, and leave it out for a day or several until the rind is ready - it needs to be dry to the touch. Aging is 90 days minimum.


----------

